
Zynga's Founder Asks Obama To Pardon Snowden - Libertatea
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131219/17015425639/zyngas-founder-asks-obama-to-pardon-snowden.shtml
======
ancarda
Zynga? The Facebook game company that makes money stealing others work wants
Obama to pardon Snowden? For some reason, I'm not convinced Snowden will get
his pardon. What a poor publicity stunt.

